# Pyro at its best



## NoIdea (Dec 10, 2012)

Evening All - firstly thanks to those who offered there help with youtube.  

Right, the first picture is of the material i intended to pyrolyze.




Here are a couple of pictures of the unit.






This picture is of the burner box




Now lets put it all together




Now lets fire it up

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zAnODk2buUE[/youtube]

Deano


----------



## NoIdea (Dec 10, 2012)

It would seem i exceeded my limit on the last post, soooo to cap it off, here is a picture of the after pyrolysis.

I will take another of the final product after it cools down.

Deano

Edit: Oooops forgot to add the picture, my bad :lol:


----------



## Geo (Dec 10, 2012)

nice. it seems to be your first video. i cant wait to see more of your gadgets at work.


----------



## NoIdea (Dec 10, 2012)

Geo said:


> nice. it seems to be your first video.



Does it show? :lol: 

Oh yah, what next, what next? :mrgreen: 

Deano


----------



## canedane (Dec 10, 2012)

Thank you Deano.
Im impressed how mutch you do and how i really feel you"burn" for figure things out and dare to do things others say it isent possible for us small scale refiners.
Does the fumes burn from your nice desined container? If they dosent burn i will suggest you have the end off your pipeline into to fire, it will warm the container more and will be better for our inviroment.
Greetings from Henrik


----------



## NoIdea (Dec 10, 2012)

canedane said:


> Thank you Deano.
> Im impressed how mutch you do and how i really feel you"burn" for figure things out and dare to do things others say it isent possible for us small scale refiners.
> Does the fumes burn from your nice desined container? If they dosent burn i will suggest you have the end off your pipeline into to fire, it will warm the container more and will be better for our inviroment.
> Greetings from Henrik



Hi Henrik - the pipe from the top goes straight into the blower, its a bit difficult to see, basically the gasses produced from pyrolysis are fed into the blower, about 2inches from the end of the blower pipe, inside the burner box, the flame type exiting the blower is, or similar, to having LPG squirting into it, and the noise is quite loud, sounds like a jet engine, which is a good indicator/glue that all is well and when it slows down the need for extra fuel is required to complete the process.

The only smoke produced is white-ish due to the wood burning, butt once that's gone all that can be seen are ripples of heat, however if one was to take the unit out before completion one gets a black sooty smoke exiting the exhaust pipe of the reactor, at which point pop it back in, add a few more pine cones and wha-la, bingo was his name oh.  

Ideally the burner box should be insulated, and a proper chimney installed, this was the units, as a whole, maiden burn.

Video quality is poor as i am only using my cellular phone.

Cheers

Deano


----------



## scrappile (Dec 10, 2012)

NoIdea said:


> Evening All - firstly thanks to those who offered there help with youtube.
> 
> Right, the first picture is of the material i intended to pyrolyze.
> 
> ...





says You do not have the required permissions to view the files attached to this post. 

Might be my settings so I'll look later,.. :shock:


----------



## butcher (Dec 11, 2012)

Deano,
That's HOT, Nice setup, what a simple solution to a complicated problem, using the gases of combustion as fuel and reburning then, in the original combustion chamber eliminating the need for the after burner.
nice job on the burner box.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## NoIdea (Dec 11, 2012)

Hey butcher - Here is a wee drawing of what it meant to look like and function.




Deano


----------



## butcher (Dec 11, 2012)

Deano, 
That is how I had it pictured in my head from your description above.

I would probably want that combustion air chamber to have a port for adding fuel gas, for combustion when the fuel from the pine cones and sticks and wood in the furnace ran low.


----------



## NoIdea (Dec 11, 2012)

Yup, when she gets really hot and has been running on it's own for a while and is getting close to completion, you will hear the flame start to sound like a missing engine (roar...no roar....roar...no roar etc), it is then time to introduce waste engine oil via a hole close to where the pyro unit enters the burner, at that tempurature the oil vapourizes and produces a very very hot flame head, more than enough to get the job completed, bit of over kill really butt i love it 8) .

I live in the country now (3 months), almost mid summer, and thier is twigs, pine cones, and the likes floating around for the picking, though no waste engine old  . Ill give you all a demo when it's set up with the oil burning.

Deano


----------



## kjavanb123 (Feb 18, 2014)

All,

I have been reading this post like thousand times, I still can't figure out how those pipes are connected, is this me or just anyone else? Is there any clear image that shows everything rather close up?

Thanks a lot
Kj


----------



## nickvc (Feb 18, 2014)

Kevin the drawing by Deano a couple of posts above explain it well. The gas feed heats the outside of the container and any gases produced are drawn back down to burn again by the blower pushing the gas in.


----------



## bmgold2 (Feb 18, 2014)

kjavanb123 said:


> All,
> 
> I have been reading this post like thousand times, I still can't figure out how those pipes are connected, is this me or just anyone else? Is there any clear image that shows everything rather close up?
> 
> ...



You did see the drawing above? You have to scroll a bit to see the whole picture.




Looks pretty easy to me. The pyro container has a pipe where the gas from pyrolysis exits the container. It then goes to the bottom of the fire box where it is put into the blower pipe where fresh air is forced in like a forge. That then burns the gas produced from the pyro container as more fuel to keep the process going until it gets too low on fuel (scrap being burnt in container). I think it basically turns the material in the pyro container into charcoal since there should be no air available inside it to actually burn the scrap). Basically just a gasifier.

The pine cones and sticks are used to get the fire going and start producing the gas from the scrap. That becomes the new fuel and burns producing more heat. I don't think more fuel (pine cones/sticks) needs to be added once it starts but I could be wrong. I think the used oil is added (introduced into the blower pipe) as another fuel source at the end of the process to finish it off when the amount of gas being produced from the pyro container is not enough to keep it burning alone.


----------



## sharkhook (Feb 18, 2014)

Sweet and simple, I like it, a lot!

I see a new project in the near future. Thanks.


----------

